# How do I put a zip in the "internal memory" through fastboot?



## brkshr

I had to go back to stock (wiped internal memory), then I wiped everything in CWR in preperation for a new ROM... BUT... I forgot to put the zip file back. What commands would I use to fastboot the file to internal memory?

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## RMarkwald

I don't know if fastboot will let you do that...?

If you can get to CWR, mount /data, and then use adb to push the file to your sd card: adb push ROM.zip /data/media

ROM.zip is of course the name of the ROM zip file.


----------



## brkshr

RMarkwald said:


> I don't know if fastboot will let you do that...?
> 
> If you can get to CWR, mount /data, and then use adb to push the file to your sd card: adb push ROM.zip /data/media
> 
> ROM.zip is of course the name of the ROM zip file.


That's not working for me...


----------



## BlackDobe

I normally CD to the directory where the zip file is then

adb push romname.zip /sdcard/ROM/

You would be:
adb push romname.zip /sdcard/


----------



## brkshr

BlackDobe said:


> I normally CD to the directory where the zip file is then
> 
> adb push romname.zip /sdcard/ROM/
> 
> You would be:
> adb push romname.zip /sdcard/


Am I supposed to be in recovery still while doing this? It gives me a 'device not found' error


----------



## Jaxidian

If memory serves me, you can't adb push into the root directory. You have to push into a subdirectory.


----------



## Jaxidian

brkshr said:


> Am I supposed to be in recovery still while doing this? It gives me a 'device not found' error


Run "adb shell". If this doesn't work, you almost definitely have driver issues.


----------



## brkshr

Jaxidian said:


> Run "adb shell". If this doesn't work, you almost definitely have driver issues.


Same error... It was just working an hour ago to fastboot everything


----------



## BlackDobe

Plug your phone in & do:
adb devices

Your results should be:
serial # recovery

If you don't see that you need to install the appropriate drivers on your workstation. Once you see the above results the command I told you to do should work.


----------



## Jaxidian

brkshr said:


> Same error... It was just working an hour ago to fastboot everything


fastboot and adb use different drivers, I believe. I usually use Samsung drivers for adb but the drivers that come with the tether app (can't think of the name offhand) for fastboot. Install them in that order and you're good. (see Birdman's stickied guide to rooting to see what I'm talking about)


----------



## brkshr

BlackDobe said:


> Plug your phone in & do:
> adb devices
> 
> Your results should be:
> serial # recovery
> 
> If you don't see that you need to install the appropriate drivers on your workstation. Once you see the above results the command I told you to do should work.


Thanks! adb devices is not showing anything. IDK how my drivers got messed up. I was just adb all morning. Now to fix that...


----------



## brkshr

Jaxidian said:


> fastboot and adb use different drivers, I believe. I usually use Samsung drivers for adb but the drivers that come with the tether app (can't think of the name offhand) for fastboot. Install them in that order and you're good. (see Birdman's stickied guide to rooting to see what I'm talking about)


Doing that now thanks


----------



## BlackDobe

As what Jax said.. adb and fastboot use different drivers. You can adb all day long while the phone is booted but when you go into recovery it uses different drivers. Update your drivers while you're in recovery & you should be golden.


----------



## brkshr

Thanks a lot everyone!!!! I updated my drivers then pushed .zip to /sdcard . Thank you!!!


----------



## BlackDobe

Glad to see you got everything sorted out.


----------



## advocat3

BlackDobe said:


> I normally CD to the directory where the zip file is then
> 
> adb push romname.zip /sdcard/ROM/
> 
> You would be:
> adb push romname.zip /sdcard/


worked perfectly. thanks.


----------



## AuroEdge

Don't forget about the old trusty adb sideload filename.zip


----------



## g9savvas

brkshr said:


> Thanks a lot everyone!!!! I updated my drivers then pushed .zip to /sdcard . Thank you!!!


what do u mean u update ur drivers and how u do it?

i have the same problem pls help me..


----------



## brkshr

g9savvas said:


> what do u mean u update ur drivers and how u do it?
> 
> i have the same problem pls help me..


Do you have the Android SDK installed?

If yes, then you should be able to plug your phone into your computer while in recovery. Then right-click on My Computer > Manage > Device Manager & there will either be a yellow triangle that says "Android" or "Android" should be listed at the top and you would right-click on either one and "update driver software". If it doesn't find it automatically, then > Browse my computer for driver software > Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer > Android device > Android Composite ADB Interface.

If you don't have the SDK installed, then install this https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html and go through the process above.

Should work. Give me a little more info if you can.


----------



## g3n3sii

I had the same problem, here how to fix it. Boot your phone into recovery mode, then click "install zip", then click "install zip from sideload", then use the command "adb sideload ROM.zip" (replace ROM with Rom name) and voila!


----------



## Farseer

brkshr said:


> Do you have the Android SDK installed?
> 
> If yes, then you should be able to plug your phone into your computer while in recovery. Then right-click on My Computer > Manage > Device Manager & there will either be a yellow triangle that says "Android" or "Android" should be listed at the top and you would right-click on either one and "update driver software". If it doesn't find it automatically, then > Browse my computer for driver software > Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer > Android device > Android Composite ADB Interface.
> 
> If you don't have the SDK installed, then install this https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html and go through the process above.
> 
> Should work. Give me a little more info if you can.


Perfect. I was able to see my HTC One when in fastboot, but not recovery. Forcing the driver as an Android Composite ADB interface did the trick.

Thanks!


----------



## brkshr

Farseer said:


> Perfect. I was able to see my HTC One when in fastboot, but not recovery. Forcing the driver as an Android Composite ADB interface did the trick.
> 
> Thanks!


No problem! I appreciate you letting me know it helped you out.


----------



## kc27

g3n3sii - Your method of "install zip from sideload" (post #20 in this thread) got me out of a dead-end with a Moto G phone. Nothing else had worked for me. Thanks - I know it's been over 1 year since you posted, but I hope you see this to know you helped someone out.


----------



## Sideloadthanks

g3n3sii... Its been 2 years now, and you saved my phone with the sideload thingy. This time with a Razr I. Thanks a lot, I tried everything else, nothing worked. God bless the internet.


----------

